# Broken Nails



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Blue was out side playing with Trudy, Brandy and Sister; I mean they were playing hard. So blue comes in and puts his head on my lap then tries to jump in my lap. I pushed him down cause he was spilling my dinner plate when I noticed blood on my arm so I stopped what I was doing to check him out. 
He had broke a nial off I mean all the way into the toe. So I asked my dad what he would do he said nothing let it heal well that was not good eanough for me. So I cleaned it out and made him a bandage to last the night. First thing the next morning I call my vet and she says to just keep it clean and take the bandage off and I could use an anaseptic if I wanted but just clean it and leave it open to the air. Well it took a couple weeks for him to be healed up now it does not bother him any more and his nail is actualy growing back like norman. the reason I posted this is when this happened to him I couldn't find any thing on google or any other search site about what to do. I hope this helps.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

Yeah when Atlas was younger his foot got closed in the door and broke a nail off. Like you I didn't worry to much about it and cleaned it up and stuff like that. Well he had a vet appointment the following week to get his final shots and they went ahead and put him on antibiotics. The vet said while it is rare that there are cases of tetnus(sp?) in dogs that the ones he has seen has been with broken nails or in the nail bed. !Wierd!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good post. Nails are very painful and if they break all the way off the best thing is to keep them clean and leave them alone. Nails heal pretty quick.


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When a nail breaks off too low, and the quick is damaged, you can put your dog's paw in flour to stop the bleeding. They sell styptic powder and stuff, but flour works just as well to help it clot and stop bleeding.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> When a nail breaks off too low, and the quick is damaged, you can put your dog's paw in flour to stop the bleeding. They sell styptic powder and stuff, but flour works just as well to help it clot and stop bleeding.


Does Flour work if you clip the nail too close as well?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

absolutely... Flour or cornmeal work wonders


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

That is great to hear Sadie bleed like a stuck pig last time we clipped her nails and we put a sock on her. I love that all you guys and gals are willing to give oout helpfull info. I am glad I found you all and thank you very much for welcoming me.


----------

